# 2015 Murano Throttle whistle



## aarun2000 (Jul 28, 2016)

I have the new model 2015 Murano Platinum which started to make this whistle/squeaky sound when i accelarate a bit , not all through the accelaration range , but just a bit kind of a sweet spot for the whistle to occur. I took the vehicle to the dealer , they noticed it and did an Air Induction Clean (i paid $130). There was literally no change but very conveniently they say its reduced. Now its that team vs me , bluntly keep saying its reduced. I took it back again yesterday as they wanted to try something (which they didnt). Got a call from them saying "This is normal sound from all 3.5L nissan vehicles.
If this was normal , wonder why they tried to fix it in the first place which costed me $130. Anyway, i am still stuck with that sound. I will be driving a brand new 2016 Murano today , will see if their claim that this is normal is true. Does any other Murano Owner experience this sound? Please let me know.


----------

